# MSI Z390 Audio driver



## caleb (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello

Really simple question , which driver do you recommend.
I have always used default windows drivers because in past the realtek drivers and audio tools were really bad imho.

I have MSI Z390 Gaming Edge AC
Realtek® ALC1220P Codec 

The driver page says I need to install it with some Nahmic tool from windows store.

Should I bother and mess up my system or should I stay with default windows drivers ? I mainly use it for battlefield 5.

Below driver fro MSI (damn they have shitty software compared to ASUS)


----------



## ador250 (Jan 23, 2020)

Follow this https://nahimic.helprace.com/i734-new-nahimic-3-audio-driver-update

And if u want things simple then https://github.com/shibajee/realtek-uad-nahimic-mod @Calebtraus


----------



## caleb (Jan 23, 2020)

In other words I should stay with windows drivers and just play Battlefield 5 ?  I know I'm old but I really started to enjoy if things are nice an simple. What you linked doesn't seem so.
Thanks a lot for the information I needed it !


----------



## ador250 (Jan 23, 2020)

Ya, I mean I don't wanna stretch this..some people really like simple things..but still, u pay premium for that motherboard and u r not using it's features fullest @caleb


----------



## toyo (Jan 23, 2020)

@caleb You shouldn't really install any of the MSI bloatware, you don't need any of it. The Realtek drivers are typically good, in 2 years of Z370 I haven't found one that affected my PC negatively. MSI tends to offer somewhat up to date audio drivers, but they're still behind. What you're seeing there is the new DCH driver format, which usually requires an app from the Store that serves as a control panel/UI. It works just fine. 

If you want the latest drivers:








						alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release
					

A non-official repository for downloading Realtek High Definition Audio Driver and USB Audio Driver standalone packages which were released from Realtek FTP Server. - alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release




					github.com
				




For example, for your case, the one that will (probably) work is 8882.1_UAD_WHQL_Nahimic_2020_0122_150328.zip, but it's up to you to test.

Again, I wouldn't bother with MSI software like LiveUpdate or "Whatever Gaming/Command Center/Smart" app. You want to overclock, you have the BIOS, or you can try Intel XTU or Throttlestop. You want to adjust fans, voltages etc., BIOS.


----------



## caleb (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks 

Question is will I benefit anything in sound quality if I install this or just gadgets to play with. What I'm intruged by is the ATMOS mod you have in your foot. Do you need licence for Atmos Headphones to be able to use it ? I really regret that they didn't keep atmos for BF V, that sounds pretty damn nice.

I hate this about MSI stuff, board works pretty well in general. I used to owe ASUS/ABit boards all the time and I never had trouble with their soft.
Here the Mystic Light is buggy as hell , they claim it works with corsair strip but it only works in default breathe mode and I cannot change anything.


----------



## toyo (Jan 26, 2020)

caleb said:


> Thanks
> 
> Question is will I benefit anything in sound quality if I install this or just gadgets to play with. What I'm intruged by is the ATMOS mod you have in your foot. Do you need licence for Atmos Headphones to be able to use it ? I really regret that they didn't keep atmos for BF V, that sounds pretty damn nice.
> 
> ...


There are quite a few people that pretend that each driver brings "nuance" in the sound and that they can hear differences. Considering I worked with audio production and still have studio monitors as my speakers, I find these claims quite laughable, but you should try for yourself.
Some onboard solutions are more complex than others, and drivers might change how the FX are "rendered" or change EQs etc. But the base sound will remain as it is, probably. I haven't seen any benefit from updating dozens of audio drivers, personally, it's all the same. Dolby and DTS will require licensing, yes, although you could "emulate" them I believe with HeSuVi and Equalizer APO. Windows Sonic is free. Good headphones should not really need these, but it's a personal preference.


----------

